# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Ból z tyłu po prawej stronie

## nataliaaaaaaa

Witam.Od ponad tygodnia mam stały ból z tyłu po prawej stronie.Boli dokładnie pomiędzy tylnimi, prawymi żebrami ale ból przechodzi również pod łopatkę lub pod żebra.Dochodzą do tego wzdęcia i bóle brzucha.Z tego wszystkiego poszłam na masaż u fizjoterapeuty ale nic nie pomogło.Jest kilka wersji co mi może dolegać:coś z odcinkiem piersiowym kręgosłupa (mam podwójne skrzywienie),coś z nerką (właśnie prawą mam "wędrującą"),nerwica (stresująca praca),przewianie lub jeszcze coś innego.Na dzień dobry wykluczyłam nerkę ponieważ kiedy moja nerka się "budzi" dochodzi do tego całe zapalenie układu moczowego tj.ciemny mocz i bóle przy oddawaniu moczu,bardzo wysoka gorączka i lekki paraliż prawej nogi plus oczywisty bardzo silny ból który całkowicie mnie wyklucza z życia społeczeństwa.Miałam tyle ataków że znam zapalenie nerki na pamięć.Smarowałam bolący odcinek ciała już kilka razy również maścią przeciwbólową i przeciwzapalną ale nic nie działa.Co mi może być?Albo jakie badania powinnam zrobić lub jakiego lekarza odwiedzić?Dziękuję za porady

----------


## Kenszil

Witam.Z twojego opisu wnioskuje ,że ból jest nie stały więc to musi być związane z jakimiś zmianami na tym odcinki kręgosłupa.Powinnaś udać się do specjalisty na rentgen.Druga opcja która może Cię męczyć do jest właśnie podłoże psychiczne mózg pracuje tak ,że gdy coś sie nam przydarzy i mamy z tym niepokojące myśli on powiela te lęki.Ale i tak w obydwu opcjach powinnaś udać się do specjalisty ponieważ bez wyników badań nie jestem w stanie ci zbytnio pomóc a zgadywać niema sensu ponieważ to może tylko zaszkodzic.

Powinnaś wykonać Rentgen,USG nerki ( dla pewności) i podstawowe badania krwi oraz poziomu magnezu i potasu w organiźmie.

----------

